# Echo Calls ?



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I just bought an Echo diamondwood timber w/ a poly insert. I really like the way it sounds but would like something a little louder. Online I am looking at the Echo XLT Cocobola and the Echo Open Water Cocobola. I dont have anywhere to go where I can test these calls out. Which call would you guys recomend. Also looked at the Open Water Cocobolo with the Acrylic insert. How will a wood or arcylic insert effect the sound of the calls?


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 13, 2006)

I watched Mojo Outdoors a few days ago and I think it was Echo calls prostaff that were on there talking about the calls. They sound good and was thinking about trying them out. Rule of thumb is to use acrylic for loud volumes and poly/wood for timber. I think wood calls would work anywhere but never used them. Have used poly and acrylic for years. Spoke to a guy at Cabelas last month when I bought the Zink Poly call and he said it sounds the same as the acrylic except when it gets really cold outside.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I do have an all acrylic call that is very loud, but I really like the wood sound and want to try one out that will be a little louder than the Diamondwood Timber. I dont hunt any timber so I probably should have bought the Open Water call in the first place.


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 13, 2006)

What about using a wood call for high balls? Can you get on those without them squealing out? I need to try the wood call as we hunt a lot of wooded wetlands over here but when hunting a few fields it would be nice to try a wooden call.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't get a good high ball with the Echo timber call I have but I am wondering if I could with the Echo Cocobola Open water instead of the timber? I have a Foils Dead Meat Mallard that I can get really loud on, but it seems like the wood call I have sounds much more ducky. I would like to have something with the same sound that is louder.


----------



## rholton (Sep 9, 2009)

I have an Echo Timber and an Echo Meathanger both in acrylic. You can do a high ball on the timber call, but it isnt going to be as loud as the Echo XLT Timber or the Echo Open Water calls. Doing a high ball on a wood call is no different than an acrylic, the wood just gives you a "duckier" sound.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

I can honestly say that echo wood calls are my favorit call for hunting in timber and in buyos because of there rasp and true ducky sound however I have yet to find one that I can get a lot of quality volume out of? I have both the solid wood and the poly inserts with the wood barrels, however once we move to the iowa grain fields later in the year I need more volume so I have moved to Zink acrilic calls. I have problems with my echos freezing up and swelling in wet cold conditions which I know is the nature of wood however I would also love to know if echo make a good acrilic double reed that has decent volume? the ones I have blown in the stores just havent impressed me? Any info anyone has would grately appreciate! But the Iowa season opens this weekend and I know I will have my echo in hand!


----------

